

Paying for Google Apps is a crazy idea - redegg

I read their support agreement for paying customers, and it states they are not obligated to give you support for non-core Google services. This means you trying to get support for anything other than Gmail, Calendar, Groups, Talk, Docs/Drive, Sites, Video, and Contacts you may be SOL.<p>http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/terms/tssg.html<p>One thing I remembered were users recommending the author of this submission to get Google Apps for support.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4676854<p>However, Google Voice is explicitly one of the services they list in their "additional services" that is not included in the support agreement.<p>I was planning to pay for Google Apps just for the support, but it just seems like a crazy idea.
======
gobengo
"Paying for Google Apps expecting support is a crazy idea"

Got it.

You're paying for the service, not always the support. The margins on the
former are much better, and thus they probably don't stress about losing those
more expensive customers that feel entitled to support.

